# 3-D Printer fun



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We have a friend that needed some help getting projects for his new 3-D printer. DH, being a design engineer, has just the program needed to generate the files needed by the printer. Look what they "printed" for me:




Hint: think spinning wheel bobbins. 

It's designed to use PVC as the bar in the bobbin. The hole in the center is a bit too small but DH is sure he can fix that. They seem to be very light weight - I'm not sure if that will affect my spinning. I can't wait to try them out tomorrow! How fun is this? (I think DH is going to need a 3-D printer soon).


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How cool is that??!!:rock:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't wait for DH to tweek it a bit and I'll be ready to make 3 ply yarns much easier!!! Or keep some on the bobbin until I decide how to ply it. Or just sit around and count all the bobbins!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow!!!!! That is just amazing! What fun!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I am about to order a couple of 3-D bobbins from a place called AKerworks. They will be lighter than my wooden ones and I think the reduced weight will mean easier plying because I won't have to tighten the scotch tension so much for a stronger take up.

Besides, they are just cool.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine are lighter than the plastic ones that came with my wheel. Dh actually made the shaft a bit too long so he has to recut that and shave some off the diameter and then we can see how well they work. 

You can select how much plastic you want to use - so they can be made lighter or heavier.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

That is so cool!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Some 3D printers print in metal, too, so plastic isn't your only option. Some folks print out bicycle frames. Titanium would be fun, but probably a bit pricey. Maybe they can make flyers inexpensively?

I've heard some folks are trying to figure out how to print food.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> I've heard some folks are trying to figure out how to print food.


:run:


----------

